# Trivia 11/20



## luckytrim (Nov 20, 2019)

trivia 11/20
DID YOU KNOW...
On Dec. 18, 2018, a school bus-size meteor exploded over Earth  with an
impact energy of roughly 10 atomic bombs. According to NASA,  the blast was
the second-largest meteor impact since the organization began  tracking them
30 years ago, bested only by the infamous fireball that  exploded over
Chelyabinsk, Russia, in Feb. 2013.


1. What is the full name of the Canadian retailer now known  simply as 'The
Bay'?
2. How old was comedian George Burns when he passed away  ?
3. Who was the first U.S. President to die while in  office?
  a. - Abraham Lincoln
  b. - Zachary Taylor
  c. - William Henry Harrison
  d. - Warren G. Harding
4. Which American city has been called the 'Athens of  America'
  a. - Philadelphia
  b. - Boston
  c. - Atlanta
  d. - Silly Question ; there is no "Athens of  America"
5. 'Strong enough for a man, but made for a  woman.'
  a. - Degree
  b. - Secret
  c. - Arrid
  d. - Sure
6. What animal most likely inspired the legend of the  mermaid?
7. According to the first chapter of Genesis, on which day did  God create 
man?
8. What mountain in Wyoming, USA is named after a man who  improved a 
single-flame laboratory burner?
(Hint ; ______ Peak )

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Sir Galahad was the son of Sir Lancelot.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Hudson's Bay Company
2. One Hundred (..and two months)
3.- c
4. - b
5. - b
6. the Manatee
7. the Sixth
8. Bunsen Peak

TRUTH !!
Sir Galahad is Lancelot's illegitimate son with Elaine of  Corbenic, daughter
of King Pelles. It had been foretold to Pelles that Lancelot  would father a
very special child with Elaine but Lancelot would not look at  any woman
except for his beloved Guinevere. Thus Pelles sought the help  of a sorcerer
who used magic to trick Lancelot into thinking Elaine was  Guinevere. Galahad
therefore joins both Arthur and Merlin who were also conceived  by deception.
He is renowned for his life of purity, chastity and gallantry  which is why
he is able to find the Holy Grail and is then taken up into  Heaven.


----------

